# wie funktioniert ISPConfig wirklich



## paepke (1. Nov. 2007)

ich bin mir noch unsicher ob ich meinen Server mit diesem Tool konfigurieren soll... 

z.B. interessiert mich ob die user von FTP und Postfix in einer MySql Datenbank laufen und was passiert, wenn ich diese Daten gerne selber über SQL-Befehle ändern möchte. hat das Einfluss auf die Konfiguration von Postfix oder FTP? meine wunsch: ich möchte gerne ein eigenes Interface gestalten und nur einige Funktionen von ISPConfig nutzen... gibt es eine DOKU auf Deutsch? ISPConfig soll dann parallel für den Admin weiter fungieren.. also parallel laufen...

Ich möchte gerne WebDAV auf die gleichen Verzeichnisse von FTP nutzen... geht das?

Also einen Plan über die Struktur von ISPConfig suche ich...

Danke


----------



## Till (1. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von paepke:


> z.B. interessiert mich ob die user von FTP und Postfix in einer MySql Datenbank laufen und was passiert, wenn ich diese Daten gerne selber über SQL-Befehle ändern möchte. hat das Einfluss auf die Konfiguration von Postfix oder FTP?


Postfix und FTP laufen nicht über mysql.



> meine wunsch: ich möchte gerne ein eigenes Interface gestalten und nur einige Funktionen von ISPConfig nutzen... gibt es eine DOKU auf Deutsch? ISPConfig soll dann parallel für den Admin weiter fungieren.. also parallel laufen...


Dann solltest Du Dir das hier ansehen:

http://www.ispconfig.org/remoting_plugin.htm

Dafür gibt es das remoting API.



> Ich möchte gerne WebDAV auf die gleichen Verzeichnisse von FTP nutzen... geht das?


Das müsste generell gehen. Auch wenn WebDav aktuell nicht konfiguriert wird wird.



> Also einen Plan über die Struktur von ISPConfig suche ich...


Den gibt es so nicht. Du wist dich schon näher mit dem Linux Setup (Siehe perfect setup Guides) und den Sourcen befassen müssen.


----------



## paepke (3. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Dann solltest Du Dir das hier ansehen:
> http://www.ispconfig.org/remoting_plugin.htm
> Dafür gibt es das remoting API.


Danke! Das ist eine guter Tip und macht meine Planung bunter 



Zitat von Till:


> Das müsste generell gehen. Auch wenn WebDav aktuell nicht konfiguriert wird wird.


AHA: Allerdings fiel mir bei der Studie zu API auf, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt, in ISPConfig FTP-Accounts auf Unterverzeichnisse innerhalb eines Resellers oder Clients zu vergeben: oder versehe ich mich da?

Kann man Irgendwo ersehen, wie die Verzeichnisse aussehen, die ISPConfig anlegt (auch wo)... also welche Verzeichnisstruktur ISPConfig vergibt (HTML, LOGS etc.)

Verzeiht meine Fragen aber ich hab leider kein Rechner, wo ich alles einfach mal ausprobieren kann... und die Demo erscheint mir zum Teil sehr BUG-lastig zu sein Oder?

Danke Mikel


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2007)

Um die Verzeichnisstruktur zu sehen, wirf einfach mal einen Blick in /var/www/, da liegt alles. Zum Ausprobieren nimmst Du am einfachsten vmware. Die Demo hat keine Bugs, ist aber nur das Interface in einem speziellen Modus ohner Backend und kann somit nicht die volle Funktionalität wiedergeben. Außerdem basiert die Demo auf einer sehr alten Version.


----------



## paepke (3. Nov. 2007)

und kann nun ein Enduser mehrere FTP-Accounts anlegen?
Auch das Verzeichnis bestimmen? Und können Subdomains auch auf Unterverzeichnisse verweisen? Und ist dies alles auch über das API ansprechbar? Kann ein Enduser mit einer Subdomain auch Subdomains devinieren z.B. user.domain.de zur Unterdomain mitarbeiter.user.domain.de

zu einem Verzeichnis www/domain.de/user/mitarbeiter/


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von paepke:


> und kann nun ein Enduser mehrere FTP-Accounts anlegen?


Ja.



> Auch das Verzeichnis bestimmen?


Ja.



> Und können Subdomains auch auf Unterverzeichnisse verweisen?


Ja. Dazu legts Du einfach mehrere Websites an, da ISPConfig beliebig viele Websites pro Kunde unterstützt.



> Und ist dies alles auch über das API ansprechbar?


Ja.



> Kann ein Enduser mit einer Subdomain auch Subdomains devinieren z.B. user.domain.de zur Unterdomain mitarbeiter.user.domain.de zu einem Verzeichnis www/domain.de/user/mitarbeiter/


Ja. Nur subdomains heißen bei ISPConfig co-domains, da sie auch eine beliebige andere Domain sien können, die auf den gleichen webspace verweist.


Installier Dir doch einfach mal ISPConfig in einer VM und sieh es Dir an oder schau mal in die Handbücher, da sind alle Optionen beschrieben.


----------



## paepke (3. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Installier Dir doch einfach mal ISPConfig in einer VM und sieh es Dir an oder schau mal in die Handbücher, da sind alle Optionen beschrieben.


das kann ich leider nicht bei mir instalieren, da ich einen *PPC G4* habe... Muß mich daher eher Abstrakt mit der Produktwahl auseinandersetzen  und dabei geht eine Menge Lebenszeit verloren, da alles nicht so toll beschrieben ist (ohne Strukturplan) -> auch mein kleiner Sohn hat seinen Papa einen Tag weniger am Wochenende.

*Deshalb mal die Frage an die Erfahrenen:* 
Ich suche eigentlich nicht das klassische Hostingtool, sondern ein Tool für ein Netzwerk von Designer, die einen eigene Server unter *einer* Domain betreiben - einige aber doch auch *eigene Domains* haben sowie auch Kunden haben, die wiederum Ihre Accounts selber verwalten sollen (ftp, mails, website etc. wie es Config bietet) Das Netzwerk will den Server als FileServer, Mailserver und Kundenverwaltung nutzen - incls Blogs, news und Termin und Adressenverwaltung (spezielle Groupware, die wir selber gestalten wollen -> für den Medienbetrieb mit hohen Datentransport )... nebenbei: Das Filesharing ist die Hauptarbeit des Servers max. 500 MB Dateien... und soll für den Netzwerker sicher und einfach zu handhaben seine... Ebenso haben wir Designer einen Anspruch an einem gut gestaltetes Interface... daher kommt mir das API gerade recht...

*meine Idee mit ISPConfig war nun folgender:*
Das Designnetzwerk wird ein "*Reseller"* (*netzwerkdomain.de*) und jedes Mitglied ein *"Kunde"* im Config_System - denn jedes Mitglied hat ja auch Mitarbeiter mit mail-Adressen, die das Mitglied verwaltet. Jedes Mitglied soll eine *subdomain* bekommen aber seine mailadresse und die Adresse der Mitarbeiter unter der *topdomain* laufen. Alle Mitglieder verwalten auch die FTP-Zugänge für die Druckereien, und Kunden... Und nun wird es noch komplizierter: Die Mitglieder, mit der eigenen Domain, die auf das gleich Verzeichnis verweisen soll wie die subdomain des Mitglieds. (Problem werden die mail-Adressen "info@.... und mail@..."). ansonsten Funktionen z.B. wie bei gmx.de

*Doch dies wird wohl mein Problem sein:*
"The name domain.com is already in use by another site or domain."  und hab ich es richtig verstanden, ist ein mail-user gleichzeitig auch eine FTP-User... also wird für jeden FTP-Zugang auch eine mailadresse angelegt? Und kann ich unter CO-Domain auch im Verzeichnis eineFolder drüber verweisen (*../*folder/user)?

da ich nicht das Rad neu erfinden möchte, dachte ich mir ISPConfig als Basistool zu nutzen...

hab ich da eine Chance?


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2007)

> "The name domain.com is already in use by another site or domain."


Dann kannst Du diese Überprüfung z.B. im Quelltext in der datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/classes/ispconfig_isp_web.lib.php auskommentieren.



> ... also wird für jeden FTP-Zugang auch eine mailadresse angelegt? Und kann ich unter CO-Domain auch im Verzeichnis eineFolder drüber verweisen (*../*folder/user)?


Wie im Handbuch beschrieben, sind die User-Web Verzeichnisse per http erreichbar, somit kannst Du si auch wie ein Unterverzeichnis im Haupt-Web mittels mod-Rewrite einbinden oder über mod_proxy.


----------

